# New member and new boat



## SPACECOWBOY (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello
New member and longtime river rat, just bought a new boat cant wait for the weather to break.
just wanted to say hey.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 18, 2013)

Envious. Jealous.


----------



## grizwilson (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks

Wow 4-5 " of rain the big river just got blasted, it will be out of the banks by mourning!


----------



## Genius (Apr 19, 2013)

Very cool !
How much is a boat like that?


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Apr 19, 2013)

About 38,500 give or take


----------



## Jim (Apr 19, 2013)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining man! 

Keep us updated with your new toy.

I am very jealous. I want one.


----------



## heavyduty (Apr 19, 2013)

Congrats! =D> 
I have a 2012 186 DCC RP and lovin it!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome. What brand of boat is that?


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Apr 20, 2013)

> heavyduty
> 
> Post Posted: Yesterday, 19:00
> Reply with quote
> ...


 Cool I wanted the DCC, wife wanted DSC so DSC is what we bought.  



> Truckmechanic
> 
> Post Posted: Yesterday, 19:54
> Reply with quote
> Welcome. What brand of boat is that?




The Boat is River Pro They are the 4 wheel drive of boats.


----------



## MSRiverdog (Apr 26, 2013)

You can't do better than a RiverPro, riden and driven many, you're gonna love it.


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Apr 27, 2013)

> You can't do better than a RiverPro, riden and driven many, you're gonna love it.




They are amazing, I haven't had it out in weeks either too busy or the rivers are nasty.I want to do some fishing already.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sweet ride man!


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (May 1, 2013)

> Sweet ride man!



Thank you Kevin and Sherry are top notch that build them,By the way if anyone is looking for a 40 hp johnson jet I have one cell 314 280 0880


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Jun 4, 2013)

Well had time to get it out a couple of weekends ago.We went down a shoal on the big river at browns ford and didn't even as much as scape on,then watched a 40hp small jet hit so hard it was dry docked.the throttle was stuck and after a minute or so the guy had to take the cover off to unstick it.This thing is amazing it turns on a dime and if you pull it into reverse while going forward it has brakes that will stop the boat NOW very handy.Cant wait to go again


----------

